# Seu



## basquiat

"Riesgos *del seu *lloc de treball" - riesgos ? lugar de trabajo
Gracias de nuevo


----------



## vasoide

*DEL SEU* i think this means in Portuguese *DO SEU *, that means  *FROM IS*.

*del seu lloc de treball - from is work place*


----------



## vasoide

*Riesgos del seu lloc de treball*  means *Dangers from is work place*

im think this is correct


----------



## basquiat

Thanks vasoide,

However, in English it does not have any sense "*Dangers from is work place"*

* Espero la opinion de algun  Catalan nativo..*


----------



## kiyama

Ei
Because it's not "Dangers from is work place" but "Dangers from his work place".
"Seu" is a possesive adjective.
Ki


----------



## Vergari

Hola basquiat:



basquiat said:


> "Riesgos *del seu *lloc de treball" - riesgos ? lugar de trabajo
> Gracias de nuevo



"Riesgos de su lugar de trabajo" es la traducción al castellano. Se trata de la preposición DE+ el artículo masculino singular EL y la forma del adjetivo posesivo.

Salut


----------



## avellanainphilly

It could also be 'from your work place' (if you are using the formal way of adressing someone). Also "riesgos" is not really Catalan, should be 'riscos' (and also 'riscs', I guess)


----------



## basquiat

Gracias a todos!


----------



## panjabigator

avellanainphilly said:


> Also "riesgos" is not really Catalan, should be 'riscos' (and also 'riscs', I guess)




Em semblava una barreja de català i castellà.  Gràcies per a dir-ho.


----------

